# Meine ersten Koi´s



## nikita66 (17. Sep. 2007)

Hallo ihr alle,

Aufgrund der schönen Wetterlage habe ich mich nun doch hinreissen lassen und habe mir 4 neue Teichbewohner zugelegt. Am Samstag sind sie "eingezogen" und wir sind ganz begeistert. 
Hier nun ein Bild von unseren ersten Koi´s (ca. 15cm)..........habe leider nur 3 auf das Bild bekommen   .......und sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität.

 


Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

Hallo Elke,

Ich muss dir leider mal auf die Mütze hauen  .

Du kannst doch jetzt noch keine Koi in den Teich setzten......: :crazy: : 

Dein Teich ist nicht "eingefahren",und was ist mit Quarantäne?

Du hast doch noch die Goldis drinne,oder?


Ich weiss das es verlockend ist,in seinem Teich leben zu sehen,und das es einem unter den Nägeln juckt wenn man diese tollen Fische sieht.Aber es wäre besser gewessen, damit bis nächstes Frühjahr zu warten.

Dann.......

wie sieht es mit Filtern aus?Der Koi ist das "Schwein" des wassers.


man man man Elke.....


Lies dich BITTE ganz schnell in das Thema Koi hier im Forum ein:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4999/?q=Karpfen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/search.php?searchid=67691

LG Chris


P.s Fühl dich bitte net angepinkelt


----------



## katja (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

hallo elke!

@chrisinger: ne,  die goldis sind draußen!


@elke: ich drücke dir ganz fest die daumen, dass es gut geht mit deinen kois. 

das wasser ist seit 1. oder 2.9. drin, richtig?   das ist schon sehr kurz für nen besatz...:?
waren die wasserwerte denn i.o.?


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

Danke Katja,

konnte jetzt net mehr soviel nachlesen.:crazy: 


 

Lg Chris


----------



## Black1 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

Hallo Elke

Ein wenig gewagt. Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück mit mit den Koi.Aber ich glaube wir wahren alle so und konnten es auch nicht abwarten zumindest am Anfang. 

Liebe Grüße Jürgen


----------



## nikita66 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

 *duckganzklein*,

@ Chris....... nein ich fühle mich nicht angepickst  hast ja recht (Goldis sind weg)

ok.....ich gebe zu mein Gewissen ist nicht das beste und mit euren Bedenken habt ihr ....die sich wesentlich besser auskennen......recht. 
Das Wasser ist nun top in Ordnung.....in der ersten Woche waren die Wasserwerte nicht so toll.....Nitrit 0,3. Das hat sich aber recht schnell gegeben und nun ist es seit 6 Tagen <0,1 Nitrit, PH 7,5, Sauerstoff zwischen 8 und 11  konnte das nicht genau erkennen  . Ich hatte den Filter nicht saubergemacht und die Filterschwämme im Teichwasser aufbewahrt bis neues Wasser drin war. Substrat und Pflanzen habe ich  auch drinn (vor dem neubefüllen). 
......zu meiner gaaaanz kleinen Verteidigung.........die Bekannte von der ich sie bekommen habe war wegen ihrem Überbesatz sehr verzweifelt.... sie rief mich nochmal an.....und da ich morgens immer an meinem leeren Teich gesessen habe.............. habe ich mich nimmer zurückhalten können  .

@ Katja und Jürgen.... danke für eure lieben Wünsche....ich werde alles tun damit es den Kleinen gut geht und ich hoffe sie schaffen es und werden nicht durch meinen Übermut bestraft.  


Liebe "kopfgesengte" Grüße
Elke


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe sie schaffen es und werden nicht durch meinen Übermut bestraft.




Liebe Elke,
das wünsche ich dir und deinen schönen Fischen auch. 

Bitte lese dich genügend in das Thema Koi ein.:crazy: : 



LG Chris


----------



## nikita66 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

@ Chris:      ........... mache ich versprochen, bin ich den Fischis auch schuldig.

LG
Elke


----------



## Mühle (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

Hi Elke,

das wird schon  .

Die Fische sind klein und wenn sie aus einem anderen Teich kommen, sind sie abgehärtet genug.

Mach Dir keine Sorgen  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

Gut


----------



## herbi (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

Servus Elke,

das wird schon paß auf die kleinen auf und beobachte die Wasserwerte!Vorallem Nitrit! Das war bei mir die ersten Wochen auch ganz hoch!

Ich habe auch meine Teichmanschaft nach 1 !! Woche eingesetzt, da sie schon sehr lange in der Hälterung waren (8 Wochen!! ).Alles ist gut geworden. Habe tägl. Nitritwerte gemessen.

Manche Ratschläge sind auch etwas übertr..! ( Duck und wech!)

An die Kritiker meiner pers.Erfahrung und Meinung - man kann auch einiges Übertreiben!!:  ( gilt nicht für meinen Nachbarn, Rainer! )

Das ist meine pers. Meinung was du draus machst ist deine Sache!



Ich wünsche dir und deinen Teichbewohnern stressfreie Tage/ Wochen.


----------



## nikita66 (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*

@ Britta: Vielen Dank für deinen lieben Zuspruch  , ich hoffe dass es gut geht. Das mit dem "abgehärtet sein" hat mir die Bekannte auch gesagt. (sie hat übrigens auch einen Gartenteich, keinen Koiteich)

@ herbi: danke auch dir für deine mir Mut machenden, lieben Zeilen  . Ich werde....so wie immer....(auch früher ohne Fischbesatz), die Wasserwerte täglich testen. Das Wasser ist nun auch wesentlich klarer als am Anfang und es macht viel Spaß die Fische dort so munter umherschwimmen zu sehen. Da sie Menschen bzw. deren Schatten kennen, sind sie seit dem 2. Tag in der Flachwasserzone und schauen schon neugierig (in Sicherheitsabstand  ) wenn ich an den Teich komme. 

LG
Elke


----------



## MikeCharly (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Meine ersten Koi´s*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Elke,
> 
> das wird schon  .
> 
> ...



Klein sagst Du!

Jetzt bekomm ich wieder Komplexe,  
denn meine *großen* Fische sind gerade mal 15 – 18 cm. 

Im Übrigen, sehe ich auch keine Probleme mit der Umsiedlung der Fische.


----------

